# Time To Trade Amare?



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Rumors abound for a trade regarding Amare. Nothing concrete or even any real solid offers out there yet, but it appears that the Suns aren't averse to trading him and might be actively shopping him discreetly.

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/2009/01/30/20090130spt-suns.html


My brother's friend's dad is a minority owner of Dallas and he claims that there's a Dirk for Amare and filler trade solidifying there.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

to hell with three half of famers on one team, 3 former MVP's playing together? it can't fail!


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> *My brother's friend's dad is a minority owner* of Dallas and *he claims* that there's a Dirk for Amare and filler trade solidifying there.


now _that_ is a reliable source.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Update: contract issues are stalling out trade for Dirk.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Boozer and Ronnie Brewer for Amare?

Howsabouts them apples?

Jazz...
Deron Williams...Ronnie Price
C.J. Miles...Kyle Korver...Morris Almond
Andrei Kirilenko...Matt Harpring
Paul Millsap
Amare Stoudemire...Kosta Koufos

Suns...
Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
Jason Richardson...Matt Barnes
Ronnie Brewer...Grant Hill
Carlos Boozer
Shaquille O'Neal...Robin Lopez


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That would never ever happen.... I mean, why would you even propose such a ridiculous trade? Boozer alone is better than Amare.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Update 2: Dirk wants a long term extension and Amare wants a short term one. However, they are both represented by the same agent, so it will be interesting see how this works out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dude no one's buying this.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Dude no one's buying this.


Have I ever been a gimmick poster? I have an actual source with this one.


----------

